# Bath Time! (my first pic post)



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

This is Patches and Earl taking a bubble bath. Patches is the one with patches of gray on his face and Earl is the hooded one.


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

heehee they're all spikey <3


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww, they look so harassed. I always wash my girls under the faucet and don't let their little heads get wet. And I wrap them up before they get cold.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

they look real cute perched on stuff in the tub, they're probably having some fun!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

haha! They look so funny with they're fur all spiked! um that is baby shampoo/small animal shampoo, right? 8O


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

baby shampoo, they are starting to like baths they didnt at first but they are slowly warming up to them. they do better when there are toys to play with.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww they are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

AWWWWWWW, such cuties! Mine hate baths.....maybe I should offer toys hehe


----------

